# what does it mean when...



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

the suspension isn't for a B14 but an N16 even though they fit the same?
I was looking at that B+G group buy and it seems the B+G were never designed for the B14's but the heavier asian N series which is basically the same car which is why they are a direct fit.
Is there a reason why this would be a bad thing for B14's in terms of ride? I was about to grab some basics and then saw the GB. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=47815
I know the B+G is a superior piece, but if they weren't designed directly for the car they are going on what is the sacrifice?

Seth


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sethwas said:


> the suspension isn't for a B14 but an N16 even though they fit the same?
> I was looking at that B+G group buy and it seems the B+G were never designed for the B14's but the heavier asian N series which is basically the same car which is why they are a direct fit.
> Is there a reason why this would be a bad thing for B14's in terms of ride? I was about to grab some basics and then saw the GB.
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=47815
> ...


The B14 and N16 were based on the same frame? I thought the N15 was the one that was closely related to the B14.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

i thought it was the n15 as well (i was speaking with australia and their n15 pulsar's are our b14's).
Even so, will there be any issues with that type of setup or is it too negligible to be important.

Seth


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the n16 is much more related to the b15 than the b14. it's a bit different than the b14 iirc.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sethwas said:


> i thought it was the n15 as well (i was speaking with australia and their n15 pulsar's are our b14's).
> Even so, will there be any issues with that type of setup or is it too negligible to be important.
> 
> Seth


Since the suspension geometries of the N15 and B14 pretty much exactly the same (I'm with Chimmike in thinking the N16 is slightly different, despite being Macpherson strut front and multi-link beam rear), your only real concern is going to be weight distribution (and kerb weight). I just looked it up though, and the respective weight distributions of each car aren't different enough for it to matter. If the coilovers are for a N15, you should be able to use them without any problems.

If the N16 platform is like the B15 though, you shouldn't use those coilovers on your car. There's just too big a difference there.


----------

